# Budget meat grinder  help



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

I have been lurking the forums for months and really appreciate all the tips, tricks and general advice found here. I purchased my first WSM six months ago and have loved it. My life’s goal has always been the perfect hamburger. Love burgers and always experimenting. I have read so much about the difference in grinding your own meat that I’m ready to give it a go. Two problems... not sure what to get and second is budget. I’m in that 100-150 max range. This is mostly going to be a burger making machine where it will run 2-5lbs through max.  
The options I’ve looked at and seem to have positive reviews are 

the cabelas heavy duty @ $99

cabelas deluxe @ $129

weston black #5 or #8 @ 79 and 99

Lem #8 counter top @ $ 120


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 16, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> it will run 2-5lbs through max.


You can get a nice manual, hand crank unit for under 50 and it will do it just fine.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you have a kitchen Aid?  Grinder attachment is around $35.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 16, 2020)

If I was grinding less than 10 lbs of meat most of the time, I would go with a manual.  Inexpensive and stone axe reliable.

I love making my own beef point burgers.  I buy a whole packer brisket, smoke the flat and grind the trim and point into burger.  Simply fantatic.

JC


----------



## Murray (Nov 16, 2020)

Keep an eye on the used market.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

No kitchen aid mixer for me... wish but sadly no.  

I’ve been all over used market lately but not much around me outside of some used manuals. Some electrics but mostly the amazing Chinese specials which I’ve never heard of.

so thinking manual for 50 over one of those?


----------



## Murray (Nov 16, 2020)

When I suggested the used market, you post “Looking for a used meat grinder.... It’s amazing what people have sitting in the basement collecting dust, all they need is a post to jog their memory.  That’s how I got a $75 (retail) grinder for $10.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok interesting... didn’t thing going that route.  Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2020)

It's Chinese made but the Kitchener #12 has an all metal gear drive and can be had, under $140, most likely  $99 in the next couple of weeks...JJ


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

I have read on these forums the Kitchener #12 has a nice little following.  But have yet to find in stock or really for sale anywhere near that amount.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> It's Chinese made but the Kitchener #12 has an all metal gear drive and can be had, under $140, most likely  $99 in the next couple of weeks...JJ



I dont think they make them anymore.  Now it Huntrite.  I bought one to try it.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

Is this the one???

Kitchener amazon


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2020)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680782_200680782


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> Is this the one???
> 
> Kitchener amazon



Yes, but it was $139 not long ago...JJ


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes, but it was $139 not long ago...JJ


I’m sure can hang out for a sale.  No rush.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 16, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I dont think they make them anymore.  Now it Huntrite.  I bought one to try it.



keep me posted how it pans out.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> keep me posted how it pans out.



Will do.  Hunting season is coming in a few weeks.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Nov 17, 2020)

Kitchener #12 Commercial Grade Electric Stainless Steel Meat Grinder 3/4 HP (550W), (720-lbs Per Hour)
					

About This ItemWe aim to show you accurate product information. Manufacturers,            suppliers and others provide what you see here,            and we have not verified it. See our disclaimer Features-The steel gear-driven mechanism design and maintenance-free air-cooled motor make the grinding




					www.zeyicp.com
				





Kitchener #12 Commercial Grade Electric Stainless Steel Meat Grinder 3/4 HP (550W), (720-lbs Per Hour)

$65.36


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 17, 2020)

daveomak.fs said:


> Kitchener #12 Commercial Grade Electric Stainless Steel Meat Grinder 3/4 HP (550W), (720-lbs Per Hour)
> 
> 
> About This ItemWe aim to show you accurate product information. Manufacturers,            suppliers and others provide what you see here,            and we have not verified it. See our disclaimer Features-The steel gear-driven mechanism design and maintenance-free air-cooled motor make the grinding
> ...


 That to me s reams a deal to good to be true.  Never heard of that website.  Probably ran by a Nigerian prince.  But appreciate the lookin out for a deal


----------



## robrpb (Nov 17, 2020)

It is shipped from China.

3. How long will my order take?

We will ship within 72 hours of your order, it will be shipped from China and it usually takes 10 to 22 days to receive your product. 









						Shipping policy
					

1. Which cities would you like to ship to?We provide US delivery for all products.That includes all parts of the United States. 2. How do I track my order?After processing the order, you can contact us at [email protected] will inform you that the order has been shipped.Please note that we




					www.zeyicp.com


----------



## daveomak.fs (Nov 18, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> That to me s reams a deal to good to be true.  Never heard of that website.  Probably ran by a Nigerian prince.  But appreciate the lookin out for a deal



Hey !!!!!  Don't shoot the messenger !!!!  You wanted a Kitchener at a lower price....  I found one...  
The grinders you get here mostly come from China, so you may have to wait 3 weeks for delivery....  You got a problem with saving money and waiting a bit ???
I've ordered plenty of stuff directly from China over the years...   Sometimes with a 60-80% savings in the price...
It IS the same grinder you can buy a Amazon or any other outlet....   It's just skipping about 3 middle-men....
 Sorry if I insulted your wallet...


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 18, 2020)

daveomak.fs said:


> Hey !!!!!  Don't shoot the messenger !!!!  You wanted a Kitchener at a lower price....  I found one...
> The grinders you get here mostly come from China, so you may have to wait 3 weeks for delivery....  You got a problem with saving money and waiting a bit ???
> I've ordered plenty of stuff directly from China over the years...   Sometimes with a 60-80% savings in the price...
> It IS the same grinder you can buy a Amazon or any other outlet....   It's just skipping about 3 middle-men....
> Sorry if I insulted your wallet...


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 18, 2020)

Haha it’s all good.  I have been screwed from China orders before hence why I’m so hesitant.  Fool me once shame on you, fool me four times shame on me.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 18, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> Haha it’s all good.  I have been screwed from China orders before hence why I’m so hesitant.  Fool me once shame on you, fool me four times shame on me.



Who are your ordering from?  I have had very good luck ordering products from China. 

Aliexpress.com or Alibaba.com if you want quantity.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 18, 2020)

I have the 99 buck one from cabelas. And it works fine for 10 pounds. I have double grind with it too. It is slow and the chunks need to be small but it works. My brother in law has one as well and he uses it for grinding whole hogs for sausage. He has a lot more patience then me.
I have a larger grinder for that. But for what you are after the cabelas model will work fine.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 18, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Who are your ordering from?  I have had very good luck ordering products from China.
> 
> Aliexpress.com or Alibaba.com if you want quantity.


Amazon did me dirty a few times with stuff actually sent from China.  2 never received.  And one item totally busted.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 18, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> I have the 99 buck one from cabelas. And it works fine for 10 pounds. I have double grind with it too. It is slow and the chunks need to be small but it works. My brother in law has one as well and he uses it for grinding whole hogs for sausage. He has a lot more patience then me.
> I have a larger grinder for that. But for what you are after the cabelas model will work fine.



good to know.  If the Kitchener happens to fall in a sale within next few weeks might nab that but if not I think cabelas is my #2.  For burgers I’m sure would do me fine.


----------



## bregent (Nov 18, 2020)

I think having a large dedicated meat grinder to grind a few pounds of meat for burgers is overkill.  It's already been mentioned, but if you have a Kitchenaid stand mixer, look at their meat grinder attachment. I used their plastic one for over 20 years to grind 10-15 lbs at a time with no issues. My kids upgraded me to the all metal one last year which is quite a bit nicer. 
But for grinding a few pounds for burgers, I just use a food processor. Great results and much easier to setup and clean afterwards. It's just not worth lugging out a heavy grinder, plus sanitizing and cleaning afterwards, for a few lbs.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 18, 2020)

i have thought about the manual grinder.  Don’t own a food processor or a kitchenaid mixer.  I just figured for almost same price of a good manual I could get electric


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 18, 2020)

You can get some nice grinders at a low price from LEM and even JCP. Good for if your doing small batches.

If your looking at a manual meat grinder i would suggest a Porkert #10. Old school and been around for years and years.


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 19, 2020)

I get that manual is good for small batches and I would assume reliable but why go manual over electric for nearly same price if both sell for about 80-100$


----------



## calicoolguy (Nov 19, 2020)

And I know some of the manuals go for around $50 or so so is cheaper.


----------



## bregent (Nov 19, 2020)

calicoolguy said:


> I get that manual is good for small batches and I would assume reliable but why go manual over electric for nearly same price if both sell for about 80-100$



The main advantage of a manual grinder is weight and storage space. A good electric grinder is pretty large and will take up quite a bit of storage space. The advantage of course is that it is much easier to grind large quantities, but for the amounts you are talking about, either will do fine.  One thing to keep in mind about a manual grinder is that you will need a table or counter top that you can clamp it to.  An electric you can place anywhere. 

If it were me, I would invest in a good food processor first before getting a single purpose tool like a meat grinder.  You'll likely get much more use of out it, and it will grind a few pounds of meat just as well as a grinder.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2020)

So calicoolguy, what did you get?  The Kitchener at the link below might work for you,   And if you get the Amazon credit card, you are looking at less than $50.00.


----------



## calicoolguy (Dec 3, 2020)

old sarge said:


> So calicoolguy, what did you get?  The Kitchener at the link below might work for you,   And if you get the Amazon credit card, you are looking at less than $50.00.



luckily tis the season... me and the gf do one good size gift for Christmas and that Kitchener was my pick.  So I won’t know for a few more weeks exactly what I got but if she wants to keep her bf happy it best be the Kitchener haha.  Just kidding.  But chances are good that’s what I will be opening Christmas Day.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2020)

That will be a great gift indeed.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2020)

For sure


----------

